# Salutations, everyone!



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

I started breeding mice back in 2002 and have been more or less consistent, with a few breaks... due to moves and other factors.. About two years ago I handed my biggest project yet to my mother (more of a reptile enthusiast) and moved to Oregon with the intent to return. 
I had belteds, chocolates, yellows, satins, brindles, BEW's, blues.. I had a few mice in Oregon. my projects have all been humble... at least as far as the Standard of Excellence goes...

Now that I'm back and taking charge over the project (cleaning it up, lol) I have doves, tans and variegateds to add to the mix. I was happy to see that my BEW's and angoras were still around, but unfortunately the brindles bred out.

The first mice I bred were for my snake, Occi, but I quickly found out that they were very rewarding little pets... nowadays by all accounts I pass as more of a pocket pet keeper... I've had degus, rats, gerbils, chinchillas... oh and a ferret named Merrit, but that's an ermine.  ...and yes, I still have Occi. I don't consider feeding my snake culling. I only let the spare/sick/old mice complete the cycle of life, or I give them away to be pets.

I'd like to take this mouse thing seriously, since I've felt a sort of responsibility to safeguard the varieties that end up in my collections... some people collect cards.... I guess I collect mice! And I don't think it's something that will disappear from my life as long as my family and I love animals.

thanks for listening to my little speal!  I have a new website I'm working on... http://rouc.webs.com/ ...and if you are interested in taking a close look at my collection track my project here; http://mouserydatabase.com/mousery.cfm?mousery=609

I look forward to getting to know my fellow mouse keepers!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 you've put some hard detailed work into your mice,very intersting looking at the data base.Glad you joined the forum.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi

Wow love the database application, you have given me a massive incentive to include that sort of software on my emerging site!

well done


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow snake keeper


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you everyone!! what nice folks! ;D I highly recommend the database to anybody who has lots of bloodlines to keep track of... here I was thinking I'd have to manually keep my own records!! (used to have a big book for that but it was a lot to write by hand!) I'm overjoyed that so many people took a gander at it. ^^ I'm trying to learn more about the genetics side as quick as I can, and since I'm still learning a bit/rusty in that area, I welcome advice if I am mixed up or have a question. Thank you again everyone...!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

You have loads! They sound really cool :d Love the database thing too, is it free to join?


----------

